# Alfalfa pellets?



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm heading to TSC today and was wondering something. I've not seen that they carry plain old alfalfa pellets, just the cubes which I have broken and given to my girls. Rabbit feed is mainly Alfalfa and Timothy with vitamins added. Would these pellets be ok or should I stick with the cubes?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ANYONE? I'm on the way out the door in a few so what do ya think? Would the rabbit pellets be a bad idea? BTW...They are getting mixed grass hay as well as 18% grain...just worrying about the 2 mommas with triplets not getting enough of what they need with the hay.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

I too would like to know if you could use rabbit food. The alf pellets we get are so huge, the goats won't eat them unless we wet them first, which is a huge hassle.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

I've been having the same problem. I am continuing to use the cubes (moisten, flake, mix with Goat Chow and BOSS) it can be a hassle. I'm seeking a local source of pure alfalfa pellets. It can be found online but the shipping of a 50lb bag quadruples the price. The rabbit food I found has all types of meal (soy, alfalfa, barley, etc). I'm afraid of stomach problems. I don't want to take any chances with anything but 100% alfalfa.

Anyone ordering alfalfa pellets online in smaller quantities, :shrug: maybe the shipping would be more affordable.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I to am switching to mostly pellets. A friend found someone who had 2 pallets that had a ton of pure alfalfa pellets in each. She bought one ton - and I talked to my husband and we are going to buy the other ton. I personally am still going to keep some hay out - but I am paying 10 cents a pound for the pellets - and there is no waste. And they prefer the pellets.

I would start calling some of the cattle ranches around and see where they get their pellets, and maybe they will sell you some cheap

Just a thought.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't use the Rabbit Food if I were you. Who knows, they might add something that goats can't eat.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I can't help since all of my goats LOVE alfalfa pellets. lol

I would be careful about feeding rabbit pellets. Sara made a good point...might have something in there that goats arent suppose to eat.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't get any bunny food. I was going to get a sack of the cubes but since I had already picked up 100# of grain AND a sack of minerals I figured hubby would scalp me for spending another $14.00! Next trip I'll get the cubes, I use channel locks to flake them so my minis can munch on them....don't take too much time to do I just figured it would be easier AND very accessable if bunny food could be used as the alfalfa pellets.



> Who knows, they might add something that goats can't eat


You're right Sara, after reading the ingredients in these dinky little pellets, theres definately more there than what you think!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I remember reading somewhere that rabbit pellets included something bad for goats but I can't remember what it was. I can't access the place where I read it but I would check very carefully as there may be something listed on the ingredients that's ok but at two high a concentration or it may include some medication not good for goats- I wish I could remember.

But there are two kinds of straight alfalfa pellets- one for horses which is very large to prevent choke and one that has small pellets- my goats love the small pellets but oddly enough only certain brands. Some they will eat right up but some they mostly just push around. Of course they like the most expensive one.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So what brands or companys package these?I currently use Blue Seal brand feeds and TSC always has it in stock so I do know that they have whats called "Hay Stretcher" for horses but it is the big nugget type pieces.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Farmer's Best is the one they like- but each feed store carries a different brand. All are from California. But the ones that they don't like have a faintly machine oil smell to them and seem a bit darker to me. The one they like is brighter green.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

kelebek said:


> I to am switching to mostly pellets. A friend found someone who had 2 pallets that had a ton of pure alfalfa pellets in each. She bought one ton - and I talked to my husband and we are going to buy the other ton. I personally am still going to keep some hay out - but I am paying 10 cents a pound for the pellets - and there is no waste. And they prefer the pellets.
> 
> I would start calling some of the cattle ranches around and see where they get their pellets, and maybe they will sell you some cheap
> 
> Just a thought.


Are some people strictly using alfalfa pellets? I thought the grass hay was important for fiber.....

When alfalfa pellets are available I mix Purina Goat Chow, alfalfa pellets, Boss and then feed 1/4 cup per day along with free choice grass hay.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

There are people who give straight pellets, but I personally will not do it till I see research for an extended period of time (like 10 years) on raising on only pellets. I think that nature made their bodies to eat grass and things like that and the physiology of the animal shows that. I am not sure what the later consequences might be of feeding only pellets, expecially on the rumen and intestinal tract......

I will let you know if I see a difference when mine are mainly on pellets or not!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My plan isn't to stop giving my goats hay, just wanted to add the alfalfa to their grain to provide what so-so hay doesn't.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I feed Alfalfa pellets to my goats. I've heard bad things about anything larger than pellets. Goats choking so I stick with pellets. I believe mine are Cleveland.


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

dairy goats do just fine on alfa pellets. i feed abput 3# to 5# per head on a daily basis. they have grass hay available all the time and get a dry grain mix on the milk stand. they also have plenty to brows, and i realy mean browse like brush and trees. 
i know for some fiber goats, alfa would be too rich for them. i have no idea about dwarf goats. i could imagine tha nigerians that are milking well, would benefit from alfa. pygmies might get to fat on it. 
i bought the alfa pellets from TSC and they where bad quality. your local feed store should carry them or be able to order for you.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the input! I'll probably stick with the cubes, I just end up with green calluses on my thumbs from breaking them apart! They seem to be the easiest to come by for me at this point. Thanks again! O and Ashley, I love the change you did to your siggy, though I do miss seeing very preggy Fuschia!LOL


----------



## weedeaterfarm (Feb 12, 2008)

I feed 1/2" bermuda/alfalfa pellets along with hay to my boys. The girls get 1/4" bermuda/alfalfa pellets, a grain/alfalfa pellet mix and the hay. The reason I get the smaller ones for the girls, is so that the babies can eat them. Check with a FEED STORE for them.


----------



## Steven Joslyn (Jul 18, 2018)

I have 2 girls and 3 boys and was told not to feed the boys to much grain for it will cause uc so we got some alfalfa pellets to mix with the grain but dont know how much to mix and they said to ween the boys off the grain. 
Any suggestions


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

I weaned my boys off the grain the breeder sent home with them. I talked to my vet and everything I’ve researched said wethers don’t need any grain at all it’s too risky for uc. I do give them a handful of raisins at night top dressed with ammonium chloride probiotic and their natural wormer. They also get BOSS and other healthy treats like fresh branches with leaves etc. As for hay I would see what type of grass is in your hay? And go from there on how much alfalfa to mix.


----------

